#ubuntu-eu 2010-12-31
<jpds> Do any of the admins happen to be online?
<jpds> eshu.ubuntu-eu.org isn't responding on port 53, and ubuntu-br.org has gone offline for some reason; and the Noris DNS servers do not know its IP address any more.
